# 20 Places



## Waleed (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi guys,

I need your help for my school assignment. Its for my travel & tourism class. Basically we have to plan a trip to anywhere in the world. I chose UAE. But we need to find 20 places/things to do. I have a few in mind. But I need help. 

Can you please help me figure out 20 places to visit in UAE or things to do!

Thanks!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Ski Dubai
Wild Wadi
Sopping Malls
Karama
Jumeriah Beach
Dhyafa street
SZR
abra trip
Dubai musem
Zabeel Park
Hatta
Desert Safari\
Burj al arab
Palm sland View
Al Nasr Square
Wafi/Planet Hollywood


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

fish souk
vegetables and fruits souk
Heritage Village
Sopping malls :rofl:
Bani Yas Square


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Btw your signature is slightly skewed and misleading.


----------



## Omaro (Dec 20, 2005)

The sanctuaries
Madinat Jumeirah
Clubbing at Trilogy
Diving
Marina Walk
Global Village


----------

